# Need Screen printing transfer large size > gang sheet



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys.
Quiet some time ago, I used to work with Gulfside heat transfer in Florida. That company was a dream to work with. Large format, amazing prints, fast turn around, and great communication. Then they closed their business.

Since that time I have been working with another company that is... doing an okay job.
The paper size went from 18x24 to 13x19, the print are okay but I'm having a huge problem with the shelf life of only about 1 year.

I'm looking for a serious and amazing screen printer to print our transfers. We have very fine designs that need to be printed in white. Our design are very detailed oriented. They used to be print with elastisol ink, but I'm open to any suggestions. When using Gulfside, the shelf life was about 2 to 2.5 years, I need to get a longer than a year self life.
I have about a thousand design and I'm selling about 5000 TS per year, so I have a nice turn around. I expending my business every year. This year alone I added more than 400 new designs.

So in a way I need for a professional that could print screen printed heat transfer:

Great printing details: 1 pt print / 2 point knock off
Large paper size: min 13x19
Shelf life of minimum 2 years
Good communication

Feel free to contact me, ask me any questions

Best
Patrick


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wormil keeps an up to date spreadsheet on available transfer printers including details like max transfer size.

You can find it here: Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


----------



## VeniceTShirt (Dec 11, 2010)

splathead said:


> Wormil keeps an up to date spreadsheet on available transfer printers including details like max transfer size.
> 
> You can find it here: Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


Thank you Sir


----------

